# coldwater algae eaters



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

im in the process of setting up a cold water aquarium and im looking for some suggestions on a cold water algae eater.

its only a small tank at approx 10 gallons if that makes any differance to it.

i considered some apple snails but if any one has a better suggestion im listening.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

what fish are you planning on keeping in there with them?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> what fish are you planning on keeping in there with them?


i think we both know 

minnows


----------



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> what fish are you planning on keeping in there with them?


just a couple of goldfish.

nothing special.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

staffy said:


> just a couple of goldfish.
> 
> nothing special.


 
a cople of goldfish, depending on the type.. will require an absolute minimum of about 30 gallons.. only the rounder, fancy goldfish will be happy in a tank of 30 gallons.. common and commet will need lots more


----------



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

so i need at least a 36"x12"x15" for two goldfish???

which equates to approx 28 gallon.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

staffy said:


> so i need at least a 36"x12"x15" for two goldfish???
> 
> which equates to approx 28 gallon.


 
what type of goldfish?
for 2 small fancy (the fat, ball shaped ones) goldfish, it should be fine... but ideally they should be kept in trios, so say 45 ish gallons...

same goes with comets and commons, trios work best.. so maybe a 6 foot (?Goldie?) aquarium

anyway, to answer your question- hillstream loaches are very tolerant of cold water, but need strong water flow


----------



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

Theres no way im putting a 6 foot tank in a 3 year olds bedroom :devil:.

i think il just do another tropical setup and buy some more tetras for her.

thanks for the help though.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

a 3ft tank for a pair of fancy (fat shaped twin tailed) goldfish, double that for commons/comets/shubunkin pond types (streamlined body single tails). they all grow very large if given proper care in a good size tank with regular partial water changes, the smaller fancy types can easily hit 6" and some can grow larger than that, common types should be expected to grow to 12" at least. stunting them in smaller tanks shortens their life span, and increases the risk of illness.

i certainly think a tropical tank would be best with smaller type fish, platys are great, come in loads of different colours and she can pick out her own ones :2thumb:

as for algae eaters, no plecs in a tank that small IMO. if you plant it and let it establish for a long time maybe a few oto catfish. whatever you get to eat the algae should be fed foods for them too though, even the snails, they shouldnt be left to just survive on algae alone :2thumb: 

hope this helps.


----------



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> a 3ft tank for a pair of fancy (fat shaped twin tailed) goldfish, double that for commons/comets/shubunkin pond types (streamlined body single tails). they all grow very large if given proper care in a good size tank with regular partial water changes, the smaller fancy types can easily hit 6" and some can grow larger than that, common types should be expected to grow to 12" at least. stunting them in smaller tanks shortens their life span, and increases the risk of illness.
> 
> i certainly think a tropical tank would be best with smaller type fish, platys are great, come in loads of different colours and she can pick out her own ones :2thumb:
> 
> ...


it does thanks it helps a lot.

i have only ever had tropical setups my self.

i currently have a 6foot community tank and a 4 foot tetra tank on the go.

and i thought cold water would be simple:lol2:

i think i will stick to what i know.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

lots of people feel cold water is easy, it isnt until they realise the true growth potential and needs to keep a happy healthy goldfish aquarium that the tropicals start to look more appealing :lol2: i can say, of all the fish ive owned, my goldfish by far take the most maintaining and care to keep healthy and thriving. worth it though, for me at least, goldfish are my passion in life :flrt: i know....im a sad and boring person :lol2: my family and friends think im mental!


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

window cleaners


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

staffy said:


> Theres no way im putting a 6 foot tank in a 3 year olds bedroom :devil:.
> 
> i think il just do another tropical setup and buy some more tetras for her.
> 
> thanks for the help though.


You don't need a 6ft tank, Just get this type of Goldie for the tank you have.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Or you could get some sub-tropical fish, Fish that can live happy in a tank with no heater in a house.

Click link for fish species.
http://www.waterzoo.co.uk/uploads/Livestock/Subtropical fish.pdf


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

gazz said:


> You don't need a 6ft tank, Just get this type of Goldie for the tank you have.
> image



we have already pointed out that these type of goldfish would do perfectly fine in a 3ft tank :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

goldie1212 said:


> we have already pointed out that these type of goldfish would do perfectly fine in a 3ft tank :2thumb:


Would you like a medal ???:whistling2:.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

gazz said:


> Would you like a medal ???:whistling2:.


erm, no :yeahright:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

gazz said:


> Or you could get some sub-tropical fish, Fish that can live happy in a tank with no heater in a house.
> 
> Click link for fish species.
> http://www.waterzoo.co.uk/uploads/Livestock/Subtropical fish.pdf


Agreed: victory: There's quite a few nice little fish that will tolerate cold water, White cloud mountain minnows (there's a nice gold version of them too), Paradise fish, Zebra danios..........

A nice shoal of little fish looks great in a nicely planted aquarium: victory:


----------

